# 3.5 hairpin



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Those that Know my every question..lol..

I have been designing the new track and was thinking of modeling the hairpin at Monaco. but I recall seeing somewhere that some cars can not negotiate the tomy hairpin.? which cars are they? I may not even care.. lol...
The table design is taking a lot longer then I thought between Doc visits and trying to build bookshelves around the bottom for catalogs ( I write and need to have them for refrence.) any help on the hairpin would be appreciated..

Dave


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have run everything from tjets through Wizzard P2Es on my track when I had Tomy hairpin curves and had no problems. It just takes a little practice to get the speed right.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Never seen 3 1/2" radius turns before. We crash with conviction very well with 6" turns. Magnetic cars seem harder to drive thru them than t-jets, maybe because fo a false sense of security because of the downforce. No wait I bet its because I cant see the damn things! I'm sure if ya build it youll get used to drivin any thing on it so build what ya want. It just takes trigger time. Have fun with yer project.-Circle Track DAC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dac, here's what a Tomy hairpin looks like:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5921901315

I've heard Tjets can be a little challenging to get through them, but never tried it myself...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd consider modeling the hairpin using the readily available 6" curves. At least try the 3" hairpin out before you commit to using it on your layout. The scale of the Tomy 3" hairpin turn is much smaller and tighter than the real Monaco turn relative to the scale of the cars. Even 6" curves are out of scale but are acceptable. If you use your track for organized racing or honing your driving skills for organized racing you'll probably want to stay away from the specialty track sections. But if you're playing around for fun and entertainment you can do whatever you want and go for it. But you may still change your mind after the 438th time you have to retrieve a car that flies off the 3" hairpin or slides down a high banked curve.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thumbs up on the TOMY 3" HP.*

I only collect and run (screw body) Tjets (no AFX MT, JL XT, or others) I initially worried about the "practicality" of the Tomy Hairpin as I was buying one for the first time. My fleet is lightly modified with only Thunder Slick type basic silicones and Thunder Brushes or a Tough Ones setup. I pretty much thought that the issue would be one of "old school cars vs new age track", and that I'd soon be back in the store returning the Hairpin. However, my experience with the 3" Hairpin has been exactly opposite of that thought and ALL positive so far. So much so, that I now have 5 of them in my layout!! Great fun regardless of how much "to scale" you consider them to be. I found some JL XT's will have problems though. But, probably not insurmountable if your inclined to put in the time to work them out. I once bought an XT when they first came out, just to try it. They are not well suited for my small twisted layout and on the Hairpins the XT did have some front tire problems. So I decided to stick to what I liked and collected (Tjets) and returned the XT, not the Hairpin. Do they take practice to drive through, YES. But that's like nearly any other aspect of running your slot cars. What's actually pretty cool to see is 2 smaller Tjets racing through the Hairpin at the same time. I have 2 MEV D-Types that it happens with all the time. I really like that. For the wider Tjets it becomes almost a squeeze track section and some paint is traded. Either you yield to another car and go through it second, beat the other guy and go through first, or try a "Hail Mary" and de-slot yourself or the opponent. It's indeed fun and challenging. Despite outward appearances, it does not take hundreds of trys to warm up to. Give it a shot and see if it works for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

tjD241,

last years shoot out had the IROC willys race on a track that had 4 of these hairpin turns. TJETS can get throughh them you just have to drive them through paying attention to your next door neigbor as long as you watch yourself in relation to the guy next to you you will do fine

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Another good reason is...*

On top of the racing-fun-factor and slick visual experience you can realize while snaking through Tomy Hairpins, they are also excellent platforms for scenery building (if you are into that sort of thing). :wave:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Those hairpins look like alot of fun--which is fun I can't enjoy because I use Tyco track . I respect someone that has the patience to landscape and decorate a layout--knowing that it makes it at least semi-permanent. I should be closer to a permanent set-up afew months into next year .

cheers.....


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

boss9-Life Like makes adapter tracks so you can go from Tyco to Tomy track. The fit is very tight so be patient when adding them.


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

I have Tomy hairpins and Chicanes and I love 'em! They do take a little practice getting through with a T-jet. Too fast you spin out, too slow you lose!!  But after some practice, and you get it down, it's pretty cool seeing your car coming out of those hairpins, or any curve. And afterall, isn't that why we race slots? :thumbsup: T


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

back when i had my own house i had these at the ends of my drag strip.gave me four lanes to drag and was alot of fun after the group was a little poo pood.we would start racing around it. great for a laught just put alot of padding around them.36 volts will make any car scream.one of the perks of working for a junk yard lots of cheap car batterys.


----------

